# My Chi is peeing in night



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
My little Petria will be 12 months old in March. Suddenly I have a problem. Because I have another Chihuahua 7 years old I was not sure how she would react when I got Petria so I bought a play pen, which has been wonderful and she knows that is her place. Even when she was a tiny baby she rarely messed in the pen where I have one of those training pads on the floor. I used to lock the gate every night when I put her to bed. She used to start crying around 5am, so I would get up and take her outside to potty. Then she would run back into my room and cry at the side of my bed so I picked her up and let her stay for a cuddle, and sometimes she would go back to sleep. You probably won't agree with this but my other girl (Jacinta) sleeps on my bed, I couldn't stand her crying when she was a baby. Petria has never cried to come in to my bed. However, my problem now is, I decided a few of weeks ago to leave the gate open at night hoping she would just go outside to toilet when she wanted to instead of crying and waking me. This is not working, she comes into my room all hours, sometimes even 2am., she pees on the floor next to my bed and cries to be picked up. I have ceramic tiles so easily washed but it's annoying and also I could slip if I didn't know the wet was there, which I didn't the first time. Last night I decided to shut my bedroom door and I really expected her to start screaming, she didn't and when I got up this morning she had wet outside the door and was sitting up wide awake in her bed in the play pen. I don't know what to do now, why can't she go all night without peeing at her age, almost 12 months?. Does anyone have a suggestion. I could put a training pad outside the door or next to my bed but I'm worried she will think thats okay, now I can wet there.
sorry for the long post, I'm at my wits end.
thank you, Joan.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Could you put paper or pee-pads down in the night for her, this works well for me so there is a place they know they are allowed to pee if need be and then just take them her out first thing in the morning. Maybe put her bed at one end of the pen and the paper at the other end as far away as will go.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I go to bed very late, from 2am to 4 am and get up from 8 to 10 am. I still have a few that will pee or poo during the night even though the last thing we do before bed is go out to potty. I have down a few pee pads in my room for them. And the ones that use them range in age from 8 months old to 6 years old. During the day, they all use the dog door just fine, but I do close my bedroom door at night so I give them an option in my room.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

My boys are 3yrs, 2yrs and 1 yrs and they all still get up in the middle of the night to go pee (they all sleep with us), even if we make sure to take them outside before bed. I have a pee pad set up in another room and they all know to go to the peepad at night when they need to pee. All other times they go outside to pee.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I thought I had a problem but after reading your posts it seems I don't. the play pen is quite big so I do put a pad away from her bed but she still doesn't use that, she used to when she was much younger but not very often. Hmmm!. I've had six Chi's over the years and this has never happened (peeing during the night), however, if it happens to your little ones then maybe I will just keep on putting the pads down next to my bed on the floor, cause thats where she come when she wakes up. Last night when I shut the door she must have wondered what was wrong and why the door was shut so thought she could pee there as it was the entrance to my room. Petria is very clean during the day and up until we go to bed. She goes out with Jacinta to potty and I watch to make she she goes, thats why I thought I would ask as I thought I had a problem. It's easy enough to put the pads now for during the night if thats what she needs to do, so I'll just do that.
Thank you very much for helping me, I was worried.
I have pictures somewhere here on this site but don't know where, I had to upload them through a different site.
Regards, Joan.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is precious in her little pink feather outfit!

Gracie is 8 months, and she sleeps in bed with us. She gets up in the night for a drink (and to steal cat food, I'm sure) but she is able to hold it all night as far as going outside. She's a huge snuggle baby, though. She settles in under the covers, and it's a rare occasion that she gets up at all.

And don't feel bad...I have two in the bed with me, too! I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, most of mine wouldn't pee on the pee pad in the pen, but would use the one out of it. And right now, I have 9 sleeping with me under the covers lol


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

I love all the pics of your little ones too, Chihuahuas are so cute and when Petria comes into my room I love to lift her up into the bed with me and have a cuddle. I am a widow so it doesn't affect anyone if I sleep with my babies but I was listening to friends and family who think I'm a little strange because all my little ones have slept with me so I was trying to create, oh I don't know " a good example", from now on I will do what makes me happy and of course the baby. I must stop calling her that she will think its her name. I love her so much. I'm not shutting the door on her tonight, poor baby must have wondered what on earth had happened last night.
thank again.
Love Joan.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think I would have her checked for a urinary infection. When Zoey would come stand right beside us and pee, she had a infection. Maybe that is why she can't hold it through the night


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Zoey's Mom, 

I did think of that, and when I take Petria to the Vet I will have that checked. I have to take her every few weeks to get her nails trimmed cause she gets very upset when I try to do it. I've never had a problem with my other Chi's cutting nails but Petria goes crazy and she has never been hurt as I have had her since she was 3 months old.
Love, Joan.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to let Feo sleep in my bed but I daren't let Eva cause she is so little I worry I might squash her if I roll over, so now they sleep together in the kitchen, but they love it there anyway cause of the underfloor heating.

Have you tried using potty training spray? It supposedly attracts them to pee in a certain place because of the smell, I spray it on the newspaper I put down at night, it isn't expensive, it might help you x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls both pee and poo during the night even though they both go before bed!!
I keep pee pads down in the bathroom most of the time any way so they go there and no where else x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi sleeps with me & my hubby. She wouldn't have it any other way! lol 
Do you let your chi go outside by herself at night? Maybe I'm misreading your post! That sounds really scary to me. She'll get the hang of things. Try to be patient & reassuring when she does what you want. 
My dad thinks I give my chi more attention than my 5-year old twins! Haha I have to admit that sometimes I do, but she demands it. I can't help it. I don't care what anyone says anyway. My chi, and of couse, my 5-year olds are my life and they make me the happiest person on this earth. Don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> My chi sleeps with me & my hubby. She wouldn't have it any other way! lol
> Do you let your chi go outside by herself at night? Maybe I'm misreading your post! That sounds really scary to me. She'll get the hang of things. Try to be patient & reassuring when she does what you want.
> My dad thinks I give my chi more attention than my 5-year old twins! Haha I have to admit that sometimes I do, but she demands it. I can't help it. I don't care what anyone says anyway. My chi, and of couse, my 5-year olds are my life and they make me the happiest person on this earth. Don't know what I'd do without them.


this made me laugh.... My chi, and of course my 5-year olds are my life and make me the happiest person on this earth, Dont know what id do with out them...... No mention of the hubby!!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea!! Haha. I felt guilty not mentioning him! He's my rock & the love of my life! But my babies--you know what I mean! lol I just love my babies & of course, my hubby too!!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha I know its not funny. but what it sounds like is you trained your puppy that if she pee's and then asks to come up on teh bed, she gets cuddles! She's probably just young enough she reasons that peeing around you, then asking still counts LOL i'd go back to putting her in the play pen, lots of chi's don't even get the full grasp of potty training, and asking to go out till well after a year. She's just a smart cookie


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea!! Haha. I felt guilty not mentioning him! He's my rock & the love of my life! But my babies--you know what I mean! lol I just love my babies & of course, my hubby too!!


haha! i no what u mean dont worry!! just made me laugh! x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender sleeps with me and she gets up if she needs to go potty, which isn't very often.  She's 2 years old and sleeps through the night most of the time. She uses a potty pad or newspapers, either is OK. The potty pad is right outside the bedroom door, just a few feet away. She doesn't go outside to potty. Mom is a wusss!

Jeanette


----------

